# Unwanted traffic updates



## linux_bb (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi All

I know this is a common issue, basically radio traffic alerts keep turning back on

I finally got the garage to update MMI after they denied there was an update ( I am on 0877 , from memory now) . Saw someone post on here that they thought that fixed it, then no more posts , I was hopeful

Just had it turn back on again after a few days [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Did anyone finally get this sorted or have you all just mapped the stat key to turn them off as I saw suggested ?

Audi claim to have no knowledge of an issue so no TSB

I have a 2015 230 Quattro with sat nav if it makes a difference

Thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I called Audi UK who also state the problem is unheard of :roll: They too stated that there is no update available for the car?
how come when the My 17 car has one?
They told me the only way forward is to let the dealer investigate and to arrange a booking. 
I don't want the inconvenience nor to be without the car for a few days and given the last investigation I went to the dealership for turned out to be fruitless. (a very obvious starter problem with my daughters car) I have decided to just live with it.
I am kind of used to it now and it doesn't scare me so much when I am driving.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

There is one way around this issue just never turn on the radio, just listen to you own music in the car ie CD, SD card or USB stick. Only ever had this problem once when the wife turned the radio on to listen to radio one, so I chopped off her hands and told her under no circumstances are you to ever touch my knob :lol: :lol: :lol: issue sorted.

I know that some people love listening to the radio in the car and that's fine, each to their own and all that but in this day and age not many radio stations play Classic or hard Rock music, so for me you can stick the radio up your arse. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm with you ROBH49 on your radio comments, I particularly dislike the constant advert interruptions, so I too only ever listen to my own music. However this does not prevent the unwanted traffic announcements from butting in every now and then, more so in the London area than where I live in Hampshire. It's an irritation but I have learned to live with it.
Not a hope of Audi fixing it.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Arbalest said:


> I'm with you ROBH49 on your radio comments, I particularly dislike the constant advert interruptions, so I too only ever listen to my own music. However this does not prevent the unwanted traffic announcements from butting in every now and then, more so in the London area than where I live in Hampshire. It's an irritation but I have learned to live with it.
> Not a hope of Audi fixing it.


Arbalest.
I seem to never have this issue whether it to do with where I live I`m not sure but I can honestly say the radio has only ever been on once in my car and I never get the traffic announcements ever. Must just be lucky I guess :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## linux_bb (Dec 6, 2018)

Matrix said:


> I called Audi UK who also state the problem is unheard of :roll: They too stated that there is no update available for the car?
> how come when the My 17 car has one?
> They told me the only way forward is to let the dealer investigate and to arrange a booking.
> I don't want the inconvenience nor to be without the car for a few days and given the last investigation I went to the dealership for turned out to be fruitless. (a very obvious starter problem with my daughters car) I have decided to just live with it.
> I am kind of used to it now and it doesn't scare me so much when I am driving.


I has this too, "there are no updates" , turns out the really means "our system only suggest an upgrade if you have an issue logged that has a TSB fixed by applying an upgrade) . So I did manage to get it updated , but it didn't actually help wit hthe issue , doh



ROBH49 said:


> There is one way around this issue just never turn on the radio, just listen to you own music in the car ie CD, SD card or USB stick. Only ever had this problem once when the wife turned the radio on to listen to radio one, so I chopped off her hands and told her under no circumstances are you to ever touch my knob :lol: :lol: :lol: issue sorted.
> 
> I know that some people love listening to the radio in the car and that's fine, each to their own and all that but in this day and age not many radio stations play Classic or hard Rock music, so for me you can stick the radio up your arse. :wink: :wink:


Haha, well that told her didn't it ? :lol:



Arbalest said:


> I'm with you ROBH49 on your radio comments, I particularly dislike the constant advert interruptions, so I too only ever listen to my own music. However this does not prevent the unwanted traffic announcements from butting in every now and then, more so in the London area than where I live in Hampshire. It's an irritation but I have learned to live with it.
> Not a hope of Audi fixing it.


That's what I read in other posts, it totally sounds like it does something weird with the settings when it receives TAs from some stations. I have noticed it does seem much more likely to occur 1700- 1900 based on my relatively small sample, which is peak time for TAs .

The car has been in 5 times to Audi in the 3 weeks I have had it for various issues, they have driven it more than I have [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Next week I have them looking at the seat again , no the sport seat well known issue, mine are standard seats but there is movement, like a slight back and forward rock, especially when braking hard, only seen that mentioned once in the forums (maybe you guys all have the nicer seats, well apart from coming apart ... ) . Already been in once and been "tightened up" ...

Shame as the car is really nice to drive in general, the traction off the line is amazing, feel very different from the Golf R despite being built on the same platform, fells much less front wheel drive than the golf IMHO (although I am aware the haldex system is same in both, maybe its center of gravity related )


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

The unexpected traffic announcements used to make me jump big-style (not good when you're driving!).

Then I found that you can adjust the volume level of the announcement, so turned it down and now it's now just simply 
"annoying"!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had this problem for 2 years on every weekday journey in my previous TTS, owned from new (15 plate). Dealer never fixed it and nor did I. A few times I thought I'd sussed it, but it kept reoccurring. Turn off the radio :lol: OK, well I always listen to the radio when commuting to work and back, usually Radio 4 and of course if you want music channels , you don't have to tune into a commercial station &#8230; anyway, my new (18 plate) TTS does not have this problem, hooray for that! Oh and by the way, when I complained to the Dealer about it on my first car, the guy at the service desk told me I wasn't the first person to complain about the 'glitch', as he referred to it. So I think the 'fix' is buy a newer TT or... simply programme the * button on the steering wheel to turn off traffic announcements and at least it's not a faff to get rid of them (what I did in my first TTS).


----------



## linux_bb (Dec 6, 2018)

Blackhole128 said:


> The unexpected traffic announcements used to make me jump big-style (not good when you're driving!).
> 
> Then I found that you can adjust the volume level of the announcement, so turned it down and now it's now just simply
> "annoying"!


Yeah me too the first time , mine is fairly low



Mark Pred said:


> Had this problem for 2 years on every weekday journey in my previous TTS, owned from new (15 plate). Dealer never fixed it and nor did I. A few times I thought I'd sussed it, but it kept reoccurring. Turn off the radio :lol: OK, well I always listen to the radio when commuting to work and back, usually Radio 4 and of course if you want music channels , you don't have to tune into a commercial station &#8230; anyway, my new (18 plate) TTS does not have this problem, hooray for that! Oh and by the way, when I complained to the Dealer about it on my first car, the guy at the service desk told me I wasn't the first person to complain about the 'glitch', as he referred to it. So I think the 'fix' is buy a newer TT or... simply programme the * button on the steering wheel to turn off traffic announcements and at least it's not a faff to get rid of them (what I did in my first TTS).


Haha , doesn't do it every day even, just went to London and back and nothing . Only just got this one so not changing just yet (although I get the 6 month itch , rarely have cars longer than that  ) . Realised you can turn off with voice control too


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Voice control is "Traffic programme off" it works pretty well.
I used to have this all the time (a couple of times a month). I listen to the radio normally.

Since my last service 6 months ago I can't remember having to turn traffic announcements off. Maybe I'm just used to it now after 3 years but it seems less frequent than it ever used to be.


----------

